# Thanksgiving in London 2012



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Found some good info for those in London wishing to have an American-Style Thanksgiving meal (and other recommendations).

http://www.londonrelocationservices...e-to-find-thanksgiving-in-london-in-2011.html


The Olympia Hilton looks good except for that soup with brie in it, but who am I ?


--


----------



## spencersmama (Nov 18, 2012)

Ah, that reminds me of the year I spent on exchange in England.  Another American student and I coincidentally spent Thanksgiving weekend in Edinburgh, Scotland.  We happened by an "American" themed restaurant and ate BBQ ribs for Thanksgiving dinner.  A bittersweet memory.  I think I'd prefer the Hilton dinner, soup and all, with my family in tow.


----------

